# painting badges?



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

Earlier today I noticed a red brand new (dare say..) camry with black badging. I thought it looked pretty damn good.. I have also seen volvo's (850 t5's) with black badging. My car is red... Think it would look good? What would be the best thing to use to color the badges??

Jacob


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I have a black sentra with painted black badging (got the idea from my friends dodge avenger and my moms impala) Anyway I used testors car model paint that can be gotten at any hobby shop and a small paint brush. VERY carefully I applied it. I can get pics if you want. -James


----------



## Mazoku (Oct 22, 2002)

I've been thinking about this too. I'd love to see pics.


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

i used black metallic


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

you ask and you shall recieve... This picture is old and dirty, I can get a new one on my clean car today


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

damn snow huh james.......or u can be like me and just shave them..


----------



## Revolution (Dec 26, 2002)

i like them shaved better


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Revolution said:


> *i like them shaved better *


Shaved is good  ...


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I think the shaved is played out plus I want everybody to know that I drive a sentra GXE and am proud... no reason to shave them. I personally think shaving them makes the car look naked/empty... like its missing something... Kinda like a girl, they cant shave EVERYTHING, just leave that perfect amount... Right Mrs. Samo's mom?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

well james, it depends on the girl....see some girls look good not fully shaved and some gurls look good fully shaved....same with cars.......fully shaved gives it a clean look....


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

how bout a lil line thats cool sometimes


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

i shaved mine but know i want to rebadge it since it just looks like the badges came off (mostly since i never did use some decal remover and old adhesive seems to be the only thing my can of Gunk bug and tar remover can't remove, it has removed bug and tar of course, window tint adhesive, testors candy apple red) but i'll probally rebadge it so that sentra is in the middle of the trunk panel and put the nissan sign on my steering wheel.


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

I painted my MAXIMA on my trunk black it was chrome!


----------



## HCS200sx97 (Jul 8, 2002)

Is it possible to take of the badge and then paint it and put it back? I've got a black 200 with black rota subzeros and i was thinking red calipers/drums (till fastbrake). Inspiration came from Hotshot intake. I say a black SI with black Badges and it looked tight, but I was thinking red might look tight as well. Open for discussion.


----------



## Hotshotnissan (May 10, 2003)

hey if i paint the nissan emblems from my 200sx is possible to it back on and the trunk to if not what could i use to put it back on thats like heat prof:


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

well if you take them off to paint them, then put them back on I would use some type of 3M brand adhesive, I would look into using the stuff that is used on keeping on body kits, that should hold very nicely...


----------



## Hotshotnissan (May 10, 2003)

any good ones out there, but u mean some kind of glue ?


----------

